# Eheim 2217 in 65 gallon?



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I just got a system which included an Eheim 2217 filter. I was thinking of using that on the 65 gallon I planned to set up, which will be a planted tank. Would that be to much water flow? I don't want high current all throughout the tank. 

I don't have any experience with canisters so I don't know how intense the input-output will be. A 2217 would certainly be good filtration for a 65 gallon. : )


----------



## Dsharp (Apr 22, 2011)

I use two 2217's on a heavily planted 90gal tank. It is certainly not over kill for me, so i suspect that one 2217 on a 65 shouldn't cause you any issues.

If you find that the water is shooting out of the spray bar to fast, just drill some more holes in it. Same flow, lower velocity.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Dsharp said:


> If you find that the water is shooting out of the spray bar to fast, just drill some more holes in it. Same flow, lower velocity.


Cool thanks, good idea!


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm planning on adding a 2213 to my 40g that already has a 2217 sometime this month. You can never have too much flow/filteration especially if your planning on overstocking.


----------



## supershrimp (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes way too powerful for that tank. You should sell it to me ASAP so I can put it on my 20 gallon. 

I run 2 on my 80 gallon and 1 on my 20 gallon. 

You will be fine with that pump and like others said you may want to add a powerhead at some point.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

It is supposed to be good for up to 159 gallons. I currently have one on my 90 community tank but that has only been about a month so far


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> It is supposed to be good for up to 159 gallons. I currently have one on my 90 community tank but that has only been about a month so far


yeah, I wasn't worried about under filtering so much as to much flow. But it looks like this is a really good choice for my 65. I like to keep my tanks well filtered, as I will be maintaining a fairly high stocking level.

I think this tank will end up with:
8 Boesemani rainbows
15 lambchop Rasbora (if I can find more)
1 Opaline Gourami (she's nice, and so pretty!)
and about 15 cories (long-finned peppered, sterbai, or mixed)

Plus some ghost shrimp, and mots of malaysian trumpet snails. This is an upgrade from my 35, so I am just increasing the numbers of some of the fishies, but no new species.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I think the 2217 is ideal for your 65 gallon tank. I had a Rena XP3 on mine before I sold it a couple of years ago and the Eheim Classic 2217 has less flow.

If you read the honest recommendation from J&L Aquatics you'll see that the Eheims are excellent biological filters however with less flow and therefore less turnover of the water volume of your tank. They recommend the 2217 for a 45 gallon tank but again I think a 65 will be fine.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/em-canc2217/Eheim+Classic+Canister+Filter+600.html

Eheim 600 Classic Canister Filter Specifications (aka 2217)
Ideal for aquariums around 45 gallons, suitable for aquariums up to 150 gallons
Filter Volume: 6 Liters
Power Consumption: 20 watts
Circulates approximately 250 gallons per hour
Maximum head height of approximately 7.5 feet
Height: 15.7"
Uses Eheim 16/22mm and 12/16 hose
Suitable for freshwater or marine aquarium uses.


----------

